# Looking for opinions on head gates



## Empire (Jan 7, 2016)

I am looking to purchase a new head gate for a chute system that I am building. I have looked at the priefert hg 10, the hg 64 and the hg 91 and also the tarter manual and auto 3 series. I can look all day long, but I'd like to hear some real world feedback, both good and bad, for any of the above headgates


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I used to have an "automatic" saloon-door style headgate that I hated. It only worked automatically if the cattle hit it hard, it wouldn't work with calves or yearlings, and I finally got rid of it after a cow got hiplocked in it and I had to cut it apart to get her out. 

I replaced it with a Priefert chute with a 91 headgate. I can easily catch everything from small calves to my largest cows with that headgate, either with the automatic setting or the manual setting. It's also easy to release them from the headgate and there's no way a cow is going to get hiplocked in it.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

I think my Priefert headgate is the model 91. I like it. I put it on a heavy homemade working chute that I welded more pipe on to. The PO did not have a bottom in it so I welded cross pieces and floored it with oak lumber. M thoery is this: If the headgate is fastened to posts that are in the ground a cow in it is working to break or pull up the posts. If the working area is floored the cow is fighting against the whole chute and is, in effect, fighting against herself. Anyway, it works for me.

COWS


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

If your gonna be working them by yourself, the automatic is the way to go. Get one that adjusts easily. You have to set it at different widths for cows or calves, cows have thicker necks. If its set too close they have to hit it real hard to make it latch.
Took me awhile to figure that out.
Also, on the auto, saloon style, you need a chain at the top of the doors that you can set to different lengths so that it only opens so wide......that is so when they put their head in and back up it won't open too much where they they can go thru. 
Also, having a side gate you can let them out thru after your finished working each one is very helpful, so you don't have to undo the chain every time then put it back.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'll stick with my auto headgate. Not sure of the brand though. Used a manual gate when i was young, and less proficient at catching cattle and hip locked way too many. Probably more a chute design error that gave them too much run space. No matter i am old and slow now.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I cut calves last weekend. I have to resize for calves and still some get through or turn around. I have accessories. Ropes for the heads. Ropes to cradle under the calves so they cannot lay down while I work. Ropes to tie their legs apart and reduce kicking risks to me while I have a knife in my hand. What the heck, I even put on a hard hat to protect my head while I bang around in and out of the chute.

Another accessory is a custom fitted piece of plywood with a 2x4 to make a "T" at the top to put behind the calves to keep them in the chute until they are safe and secured.

Mine is automatic but some calves can get through or hip lock. I ounce cut a calf that was hiplocked. Caught is caught. 

Slow is precise. Precise is fast.

Be safe.


----------

